# what makes you feel loved?



## finding-a-path (May 1, 2014)

Our counselor asked us to make a list of 5 things that makes us feel loved. (one list for husband and one for me) my list,

1 communication
2 physical touch
3 gifts
4 spending time together'
5 helping me

what makes you feel loved?

(i have read the five love languages)


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Feeling listened to and understood.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Knowing that my partner has my back

His unwavering support for me

His magical hugs that make me feel safe

The kindness he shows towards my children

His random texts and voicemails throughout the day telling me he loves me, misses me, can't wait to see me

Our lovemaking


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

Touch and quality time in my case.

I missed out on both when I was a child. Perhaps that is why they matter so much to me now?


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Dependability - my husband is the only person I know that I can actually depend on. He does what he says and I know that no matter what, come hell or high water, he will have my back.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*
Quality time spent together
Reassurances
Teasing and Playfulness
Spontaniety
Small Loving Gestures
Touching
*


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Time, touch and laughter


----------



## Jung_admirer (Jun 26, 2013)

For love to grow and prosper, a partner must:
1)	Take responsibility for their psychological well-being. (IC)
2)	Do your very best to meet the needs of the other. (HNHN)
3)	Trust enough to be vulnerable with the other. To allow yourself to see another and be seen. (Brene Brown)

Notice the parent-child relationship only requires 1) & 2). The partner relationship requires all three. It is a much deeper relationship that requires a greater investment with no guarantee of return. Children are a much safer investment of emotional energy, hence the popularity of the child-centered marriage. 

The entire assumption: “We should put the kids first, right” is an unconscious application of this risk/reward analysis. We deny ourselves the deepest satisfaction out of fear of not being worthy of the same. <sorry for the TJ .. just been thinking about this  >


----------



## wanttolove (Jan 25, 2012)

Knowing that my wife is thinking of me, that I am more special to her than anyone else. That can be demonstrated in so many ways.


----------



## inquizitivemind (Jul 16, 2013)

Touch and quality time. If I have these two things, I feel supported and that I have someone who enjoys being with me.


----------



## Sbrown (Jul 29, 2012)

Sex with my wife. Good passionate sex, the kind we had while dating. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

When I do something stupid, or act insecure or childish, or am a douche and she loves me anyway.

When I hear her compliment or brag about me to others (which I hear often).

When we're out with friends or something and she just kind of comes by, grabs my ass or something, gives me that sexy look that knows I'm getting laid that night, and walks away without saying a word.

When I'm a super horn dog and want to let my freak flag fly like a bad 80s porn movie and she's right there with me with a smile on her face.

When I'm mad that she's taking so long to get ready that it's really p!ssing me off and she comes down the stairs looking like a total knockout... and I know she's looking good for me.

When I come up to bed and she's in lingerie without me asking for it.

When I'm in a crap mood being a crabby **** and she just brings me a beer or something and walks away.

When I came home from work the other night and she's watching the Matrix with our kids (we never let them watch violent movies) and she's explaining the philosophy and concepts to them. That one brought a tear to my eye.

When she drove 10 hours with the kids away with me, took care of the kids all day every day for a week while I trained... all to watch me get my last black belt.

When she was out with her girlfriends and she spontaneously went into the bathroom and sent me a pic of her rack to give me something to think about until she got home.


----------



## finding-a-path (May 1, 2014)

over20 said:


> Time, touch and laughter


what do you do to laugh together? watching comedy? telling jokes to each other? i think more laughter will help my relationship..


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

inquizitivemind said:


> *Touch and quality time. If I have these two things, I feel supported and that I have someone who enjoys being with me*.


We feel the same....it's something I never really understood when we started dating or could identify.. (without knowing about the 5 love languages at that time)... but it's very evident they were at play... I count it a large part in why we have always flowed so well together.. we've taken the tests a few times.. These are our results.. 



(*Me* ..........11 Quality time, 8 Physical Touch, 7 Words of Affirmation, 4 Acts of Service, 0 gifts) 
(*Husband*...10 Quality time, 9 Physical Touch, 5 Words of Affirmation, 5 Acts of Service, 1 gifts)













The Book here >>  The 5 Love Languages: The Secret to Love That Lasts  


Test online...







 Love Languages Personal Profile


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Random hug
Random kiss
Words of praise
Initiating sex
Enthusiastic sex


----------



## Brafdor (Jan 27, 2014)

Unexpected sex, shared space (each doing our own things, but together), shared experiences, not holding on to trivial things


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I forgot


----------



## finding-a-path (May 1, 2014)

endlessgrief said:


> I forgot


i am trying to forget everything my husband did which made me feel loved..


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

They way he looks at me makes me know I am truly loved. 
Passionate sex.
Lots of time together enjoying each others company, cycling, cooking, socialising, whatever it is just enjoying each other.

The way he understands who I am, knows how to "handle" me and puts his heart and soul into our life together.


----------



## finding-a-path (May 1, 2014)

Holland said:


> They way he looks at me makes me know I am truly loved.
> Passionate sex.
> Lots of time together enjoying each others company, cycling, cooking, socialising, whatever it is just enjoying each other.
> 
> The way he understands who I am, knows how to "handle" me and puts his heart and soul into our life together.


that is very nice.. you are lucky


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

finding-a-path said:


> that is very nice.. you are lucky


Thank you, yes I am lucky and I tell him often. I was unlucky in my past marriage and know what I have got here, I covet our relationship and our life together.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Quality time.

Slow, loving sex with lots of full body contact and gentle kisses.

When he lets my tearful, sobbing meltdown over absolutely nothing go, because he knows I'm about to get my period and I just can't help it.

When he makes me hot cups of tea and reheats my wheat bag continuously for me when I have bad cramps, lol.

When he walks up to me for no reason, grabs me and gives me a kiss. *sigh*.


----------



## finding-a-path (May 1, 2014)

frusdil said:


> Quality time.
> 
> Slow, loving sex with lots of full body contact and gentle kisses.
> 
> ...


so lucky in love


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

finding-a-path said:


> so lucky in love


I am, I'm truly blessed  He's not perfect, but he's perfect for me


----------



## SunnyWife (Aug 6, 2014)

hugs & kisses

random goofy texts in code that only we understand

being able to laugh about the most mundane things - like on a Saturday when we are just running around doing errands together and we are laughing and joking around the whole time. 

the sweet nicknames we have for each other and the goofy ones that no one else would get.

hot passionate sex 

experimenting with new things -- sex wise

he remembers every birthday and anniversary

surprising me with random gifts for no particular reason

 Feeling very loved


----------

